# best score fuel mileage



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

after 1 month ..a/c on low most trips ..75% highway , 25% **** through Toronto .. 50 kms 3.6 l/100 , 100 kms 4.0 l/100 , 750 kms 4.6 l/100 , trying to post pics but still haven't figured it out..fuel milage has been way beyond my expectations


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice. I'm in barrie and travel back and forth to Markham... Maybe I should just get one.... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of us in the US 

30 miles: 65.3 MPG
62 miles: 58.8 MPG
466 miles: 51.1 MPG

These are excellent numbers even for your ECO-D. Shoot for 1,140 KM on a single tank. 

To post pictures from a desktop or tablet browser (I don't know how to do it from the Autoguide app), run your mouse over the tool bar in the reply box. On my tool bar, reading from the right, the tools are "wrap quotes around selected text", Insert video, Insert Picture. The quotes looks like a text call out. Video is a a two frame film strip, and pictures is a picture window. Click the picture button and you will have the option to select and upload from your computer or from a URL.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

After a month of owning my ECO...with only 1900 miles on it, its a 2012 year, With no A/C coming home from work last night going 65mph the whole way home which is 45 miles, i scored 45.9 MPG best score. Ill see if it increases tonight lol


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> For those of us in the US
> 
> 30 miles: 65.3 MPG
> 62 miles: 58.8 MPG
> ...


All you do on the app to upload pics is when your in a reply..there is/should be a button/tab that has a picture of a camera towards the bottom that shows automatically on the screen, then you hit that button, select gallery for photos, select your album and photo, it will automatically upload, then when it uploads, the picture shows, and it has two options...one says "This Form" or the other says "Cancel". Hit "this form", and it inserts it in the post. The hit inline by the photo. Then your done.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

thanks guys.. 1140 on one tank , very nice ..I've filled up at 1090 kms and 1080 kms without pushing the range..I'll give your record a shot after my holidays


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

704 miles on 12.6 gallons. 55 mpg avg


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

How many of those 704 miles were city?


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Real World Test - Salt Lake City, UT to Milwaukee, WI in 90+ degree weather (often tickling 100 F) so the A/C was on all the time. The trip from SLC through UT and WY faces some really steep mountain climbs, but it is rolling hills and lower altitudes once one is well into NE. (Overnight stop in Lincoln, NE.) The round-trip was 2965 miles and the composite mileage (odometer vs fuel receipts for the round-trip) was 50.1 mpg. This was cruise control driving 75 mph in UT, WY, and NE, and 70 in IA and 65 in IL and WI. (2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel with automatic and 2LT trim).

Gator, it looks like you beat me, but I am going to bet you never had to climb from 4200 feet altitude to 10,000 feet in under 20 miles. I would love to repeat my own 2965 mile testing at 55 mph, but the extra 10+ hours of road driving do not justify the test.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

about 20% city. And its Ohio, pretty flat except for some small hills. I drive 88 miles to and from work. 176 round trip.


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Gator said:


> about 20% city. And its Ohio, pretty flat except for some small hills. I drive 88 miles to and from work. 176 round trip.



Similar commute. Mine is 75 each way, 150 round trip, but there are certainly some hills and valleys on the highway. I estimate I drive about 10% city each tank and I get about 640 miles, or 46 mpg.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks Sperry I didn`t realize you could select 50 ,100, or 750 until I seen your pics. I live an hour north of you. I pushed the button an seen my best score at 4.1 , not bad for not being on any major hwys yet. what colour did you get?? mine is silver, got it the end of June.


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

Sperry said:


> View attachment 23954
> View attachment 23962
> View attachment 23970
> thanks guys.. 1140 on one tank , very nice ..I've filled up at 1090 kms and 1080 kms without pushing the range..I'll give your record a shot after my holidays


How many liters did you use to get those numbers? Just trying to compute actual cost per tank how many kms I'd get etc. Approx. Thanks 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

diesel is still cheaper around here so that comes into play also..last week I filled up after 1090 kms and it cost me $59.. I drive 210 kms a day so its worth it .. mine is black granite.. If you don't want the leather and other things the diesel comes with you might want to think about the eco model,,,it will save money up front..personally I really like the way the diesel is equipped , mine also has the navi and the pioneer stereo..The back seat is small for an adult so keep that in mind also.. when I finish my holidays I'll keep you posted on the fuel useage..I've had mine for about 1 month and still love it


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks man. I'm in barrie and diesel is 1.22 /liter... Vs 1.40 approx what I'm paying for premium right now  keep us posted. I'd be looking to get the fully loaded with nav etc too. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

sdmfer said:


> Thanks man. I'm in barrie and diesel is 1.22 /liter../QUOTE] For those reading in the USA, $1.22/liter = $4.63 / (US) gallon.


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

Yuck. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

I usually average 47 hwy driving with the flow of traffic at or slightly above the posted speed limit. 52 mpg in the right lane with the trucks. combined hwy and city is usually 42mpg


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I got 77.5 MPG on my best 25 miles. I started a thread on this earlier but it never got any traction. I have a pic in that thread. I got 61 on the 50 mile loop.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/19394-77-5-mpg-forum-challenge.html


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Those are some big numbers...We don't have enough open flat highway through Toronto for me to get that high,,But you never know ..lol


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

These are my numbers as of today.
View attachment 25034


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Switch to the 500 mile report when you hit 50 for the maximum on the 50 mile report. It's a lot harder to maintain 50 MPG for 500 miles than it is for 50 miles.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> Switch to the 500 mile report when you hit 50 for the maximum on the 50 mile report. It's a lot harder to maintain 50 MPG for 500 miles than it is for 50 miles.


Would my miles for gallons increase if I change it to the 500 mile report?. Because when I changed it down to 25 miles the miles per gallon increased... So if I said it to the 500 mark wouldnt my miles per gallon decrease? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Your best score for 25 miles will stay there until you beat it or reset it..The 500 mile score is more challenging to improve on


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Would my miles for gallons increase if I change it to the 500 mile report?. Because when I changed it down to 25 miles the miles per gallon increased... So if I said it to the 500 mark wouldnt my miles per gallon decrease?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


These are "moving averages" with the information older than the miles reported being thrown away. The "MAX" value is kept, but the current value is constantly changing. In general, your average MPG and MAX numbers will decrease on the longer moving averages simply because it's much more difficult to maintain fuel efficient driving over longer distances. Here are my MAX values from my check this morning on my way to work:

25 miles: 3.3 L/100 KM (~71.2 MPG)
50 miles: 3.9 L/100 KM (~60.3 MPG)
500 miles: 4.4 L/100 KM (~53.4 MPG) - Current value for this one was 4.5 L/100 KM (~52.2 MPG)

To truly know how efficiently you're driving use the 500 mile moving average. My current tank MPG is 52.4 with about 340 miles on the tank.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL, you guys make it sound like a game.

The game I run is how to drive the least amount of miles per week. Another way to look at it. If I can keep it under 100 miles it is golden, but my social life gets in the way a lot


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It is a game - how little money can I give to Big Oil. The ECOs (AT, MT, D) have a display that all Cruzen should have to help any driver who wants to reduce their tithe to Big Oil. My commute is 290 miles a week.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> about 20% city. And its Ohio, pretty flat except for some small hills. I drive 88 miles to and from work. 176 round trip.


Your part is. We have some serious hills in the winter, my Subaru and a few trucks are the only ones that can make it all the way up. I add 15 mins to my work route to keep my mpg score up. Them hills eat 15 DIC MPG from me.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

yesterdays score


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

RAWR... The day I bought it :


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Diesel?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

2013LT said:


> RAWR... The day I bought it :


Check engine light on the day you bought it? Ewwww


----------

